# Lake Ontario - Olcott. June 8th - 11th



## Wannago (May 4, 2011)

Is anybody considering Olcott area early in June? Any historical information. Off June 8th -15th and thinking of a few days. Normally head to point Breeze last of August but looking to switch around a little. 
We may be off the first week of July, also. 
Any comments/suggestions for early June or early July?

thank you 
Rick


----------



## slab nabbit (Aug 18, 2009)

I fished Lake Ontario for 35 years straight starting back in 1983. We kept our boat docked in Olcott for 20 years, up until 2018 when the saltwater bug took over and we now spend our time at our place in NC . June is considered a transition month on the Lake Ontario. As the water starts to warms , you'll find the same temperature all over. This scatters the fish and bait. It can be very hard to pattern and find fish consistently. It is usually the worst month out of the fishing season. In all the years we fished there, we never made plans to fish in June. We might catch the 1st day or two of June because of the Pro Am, but otherwise we really wouldn't start fishing again until July ,when the thermocline would set up. They will have the odd year when the bite would be ok, but normally that's not the case. Around the 4th of July can be good but if you can make the trip in mid/late July, that was always our favorite time. Might even head up in July with our Sea Hunt and fish the LOTSA tournament for old times sake. We have a sweet spot in our heart for Lake O, great friends, good food, won the LOC steelhead division a couple times, and numerous LOC board finishes over the years, but there are much better things to do than fishing Lake Ontario in June in my opinion. Hope this help you out a bit, best of luck with your decision.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

make sure everything is open in NY before you go...


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

I second last 2 weeks of July. With thermalcline in place fishing as close as 1 1/2 mile from shore can be awesome. Another positive then instead of later in August is better chance of lake not flipping when your there.


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

slab nabbit said:


> I fished Lake Ontario for 35 years straight starting back in 1983. We kept our boat docked in Olcott for 20 years, up until 2018 when the saltwater bug took over and we now spend our time at our place in NC . June is considered a transition month on the Lake Ontario. As the water starts to warms , you'll find the same temperature all over. This scatters the fish and bait. It can be very hard to pattern and find fish consistently. It is usually the worst month out of the fishing season. In all the years we fished there, we never made plans to fish in June. We might catch the 1st day or two of June because of the Pro Am, but otherwise we really wouldn't start fishing again until July ,when the thermocline would set up. They will have the odd year when the bite would be ok, but normally that's not the case. Around the 4th of July can be good but if you can make the trip in mid/late July, that was always our favorite time. Might even head up in July with our Sea Hunt and fish the LOTSA tournament for old times sake. We have a sweet spot in our heart for Lake O, great friends, good food, won the LOC steelhead division a couple times, and numerous LOC board finishes over the years, but there are much better things to do than fishing Lake Ontario in June in my opinion. Hope this help you out a bit, best of luck with your decision.


 Good info. You must be who bumped my Steelhead. I got 3rd one year in the summer LOC. lol


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Skip June


----------



## Toad13 (Aug 8, 2014)

Go now. Lol On the way home from there now. 15 or 20 kings 2 lakers friday. By 11am 13 for 20 something yesterday and 2 lakers yesterday. most 12 to 18 lbs Saw a 28lb laker and a 31 lbs king at the cleaning station 93' of water seemed to be beat for is Every thing caught fish. Riggers 40 down. Dipsy 1 setting 65 3 85 to 90 Jet 50s off the boards 75 to 100 back. Spoons and flasher and flies. No real specific color


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanx for report! Thought this time of year only for browns in close. Many people fishing there at this time of year? Thanx


----------



## Toad13 (Aug 8, 2014)

Slash no. I've been going there for the last 8nor 9 years and have gotten kings. you can get browns but much more shallow then where we were fishing


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Olcott is hard to pass up anytime March through Oct. Always fish too be had. Lot less crowded now then end of July and August. May not be as many 30lb+ kings right now but catching a bunch of mid teen and a few 20lb+ is nothing to shake a stick at. Simple fishing now . Spoons riggers and dipseys.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

It's pretty good right now.


----------



## Toad13 (Aug 8, 2014)

Loomis normally I would agree with you but this year is the most boats I have seen there and the fullest I have seen the place we stay at


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Lol because no one is working!


----------



## Toad13 (Aug 8, 2014)

But yes I agree there's alot of hard fighting fish to be cau6


----------



## Toad13 (Aug 8, 2014)

Could be true. Doesn't apply for me or I'd still be there


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

We ran boards for about 20 minutes but we were slamming them with the dipsys and spoons. Altho they are my weapon of choice they are being caught other ways.


----------



## Wannago (May 4, 2011)

Wannago said:


> Is anybody considering Olcott area early in June? Any historical information. Off June 8th -15th and thinking of a few days. Normally head to point Breeze last of August but looking to switch around a little.
> We may be off the first week of July, also.
> Any comments/suggestions for early June or early July?
> 
> ...



Everyone. Thank you for the great information. It will probably be a decision right that week. I will definitely check to see what is open. 
Family vacation 3rd week of July so end of July is out. I read some archived reports from a few years back and 1st week of July was hot one year and poor the next, so who knows. 

I may need to revert to a northern Michigan port but I do love Ontario even if an 8 hr drive vs 5 to northern Michigan. 

Again. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Wannago (May 4, 2011)

Wannago said:


> Everyone. Thank you for the great information. It will probably be a decision right that week. I will definitely check to see what is open.
> Family vacation 3rd week of July so end of July is out. I read some archived reports from a few years back and 1st week of July was hot one year and poor the next, so who knows.
> 
> I may need to revert to a northern Michigan port but I do love Ontario even if an 8 hr drive vs 5 to northern Michigan.
> ...



I would leave Thursday for two days in Olcott but checked the weather, while not blustery winds, the direction is all over the place with more east then changing to NW, that doesn’t sound to be the greatest. 

thanks, again.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Toad13 said:


> Go now. Lol On the way home from there now. 15 or 20 kings 2 lakers friday. By 11am 13 for 20 something yesterday and 2 lakers yesterday. most 12 to 18 lbs Saw a 28lb laker and a 31 lbs king at the cleaning station 93' of water seemed to be beat for is Every thing caught fish. Riggers 40 down. Dipsy 1 setting 65 3 85 to 90 Jet 50s off the boards 75 to 100 back. Spoons and flasher and flies. No real specific color
> View attachment 357659
> View attachment 357661
> View attachment 357663


Are all you fellas fishin Olcott?


----------



## Toad13 (Aug 8, 2014)

FISHIN 2 said:


> Are all you fellas fishin Olcott?


Yes sir.


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

I_shock_em & I will be fishing Olcott/Wilson area this weekend, Sat May 22 & Sun May 23. We're experienced salmon fishermen, but the first time on my boat, my gear, hope to catch a few. If anyone else from here is out there, feel free to reach out/trade phone numbers via PM. Good luck. PS we'll be stinking up a tent at the Niagara Shores Campground just east of Olcott.


----------



## Wannago (May 4, 2011)

bigwalleye said:


> I_shock_em & I will be fishing Olcott/Wilson area this weekend, Sat May 22 & Sun May 23. We're experienced salmon fishermen, but the first time on my boat, my gear, hope to catch a few. If anyone else from here is out there, feel free to reach out/trade phone numbers via PM. Good luck. PS we'll be stinking up a tent at the Niagara Shores Campground just east of Olcott.


Shock’s, I go by Wannago. I will message you if we go. Really want to and it will be first on my “new” to us boat. Took old boat to Point Breeze previously but it’s been over 12 years ago. 
Itching to get back. 

have most of the equipment but never the right one

Hood luck and hope to hook up with you.


----------



## Limitman (Jun 3, 2008)

We will be up. Will send u a PM.


----------



## Wildcat720 (Feb 11, 2014)

Best place to stay?....and best place/s to eat around Olcott.?... 
I'm considering heading there June 18/ 21 ...And I'm kind of in the same boat (lol) as to the decision between Ludington (4.5 hrs away) and Olcott (6.25 hrs away)...But I do know Olcott can well be worth the extra miles and trouble.. ...
I'll likely waite and watch both reports and weather as my dates draw near .....Fish On!!!....


----------



## Toad13 (Aug 8, 2014)

We stay at the light house hotel in Olcott. 2 blocks from boat launch


----------



## slab nabbit (Aug 18, 2009)

Lake Ontario Motel just south of Newfane is an option as well. To eat , in downtown Newfane is Bill's Diner, always got a good meal there. There is an Italian place in Newfane as well called Cafora's, great wings and pizza but also tons of other options and beer, it's right across the street from Kenyon's gas station. Across the street from Lake Ontario motel is a place called Gordy Harper's, always was happy eating there too.


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

We went to the bar. Went 11 for 14 - all mature kings minus one skipper. Black spoon early, greens and blues late on NK mags. Was still catching when we quit at 2pm. Try it again in the am!


----------



## Wildcat720 (Feb 11, 2014)

bigwalleye said:


> We went to the bar. Went 11 for 14 - all mature kings minus one skipper. Black spoon early, greens and blues late on NK mags. Was still catching when we quit at 2pm. Try it again in the am!


What are typically the go to setups as to lures there on lake Ont in early summer...Spoon programs??.st.or..mag size ?...or Flashers and meat / flies?


----------



## Toad13 (Aug 8, 2014)

We mostly use spoons this time of yea . Though flashers and flue9s produced a few this year. We dont even mess with meat rigs this time of year


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Ran to the bar again today. Fish a little more spread out and lots more traffic. Thick fog with 100’ visibility made it more interesting to say the least. We finished 13/16 on kings, All mature, plus 3 lakers, and a small coho. Dodger fly took some fish early but spoons produced late. 1 double on the riggers, both spoons, both fish landed. No real color pattern or go to depth. Caught fish in 66 and 140 and in between. It was Bug city! We’ll try it again at daybreak tomorrow. Good luck if you go.


----------



## Wildcat720 (Feb 11, 2014)

Post some pics....I'd love to see those kings ...


----------



## Limitman (Jun 3, 2008)

Here’s a pic


----------



## Toad13 (Aug 8, 2014)

Love the 1st mate Limit


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Was definitely a good weekend with Bigwalleye. Got into em again this morning! A few pics


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Wildcat720 said:


> Best place to stay?....and best place/s to eat around Olcott.?...
> I'm considering heading there June 18/ 21 ...And I'm kind of in the same boat (lol) as to the decision between Ludington (4.5 hrs away) and Olcott (6.25 hrs away)...But I do know Olcott can well be worth the extra miles and trouble.. ...
> I'll likely waite and watch both reports and weather as my dates draw near .....Fish On!!!....


wildcat-we tent camped at Niagara Shores Campground just 2 miles east of Olcott. Simple accommodations, tent sites, RV sites, bunk house cabins and family cabins w kitchenettes. Only drawback is those cabins dont have bathrooms in them, gotta go to community bathroom, which was nice, had 2 showers in it. Nice people that run the place. Earned my endorsement. They set me up with a big tent site, parking for truck & boat/trailer, plus 2 other cars, and ran electric to me to charge the boat. All for $35/night?


----------

